# I am sorry for everyones loss



## Luvmyzoocrew (Sep 17, 2007)

i have been trying to reply to a few of the posts here and for some reason i cant, so i want to extend my sympathies to everyone who has lost there bevolved buns. I have never had so many tears before until lately reading about all the losses that are going on lately, and the love that these buns were given till the end. I am so sorry, words cant express how sad i am for everyone.


Franink iris:


----------



## tundrakatiebean (Sep 17, 2007)

It's turning out to be a hard month for RO and I can only hope it gets better from here. I send my love and thoughts to those who have lost bunnies


----------



## Haley (Sep 17, 2007)

I just cant even believe the losses this month. Its just breaking my heart. 

Its just too much. Im going to go hug my bunnies and be thankful theyre still here. Life is just too short.


----------



## ellissian (Sep 17, 2007)

I cant believe all the losses either.....life is so unfair.  I'm actually starting to dread coming on here as I fear to look in Rainbow Bridge...I've shed so many tears the past few weeks.

I'm sorry for everyone who has suffered a loss, any of you please feel free to PM anytime...I know itcan help to talk. :hug1


----------



## Aina (Sep 18, 2007)

I know I haven't posted on many of the boards about peoples bunnies dying. I am really at a loss for words. I ache for everyone who has lost a bun. It seems like every time I get on another person has lost one. :bigtears:


----------



## Butterfinger (Sep 18, 2007)

I know what you mean  Every time I come here, someone loses a bun. 
Each time, I have to look over at Butter and give a long sigh....I'm so thankful that he's such a hardy little boy, because I keep seeing flashes of my next thread "Goodbye, Butter, sweet boy" and that scares me more than anything. 
I think everyone should be very thankful of the buns that are still doing fine :? We're so lucky to have them

~Diana and Butter


----------



## peapoo_bunny (Sep 23, 2007)

looking back i remember thinking nothing like that would ever happen to my bunnies..that they still had years to come.. little did i know...i wish i would have spent more time with them while they were here.. 

i dread coming on here and looking at the rainbow bridge now.. so many losses...it truely has been bad the last couple months... it just doesnt seem fair.:tears2:


----------



## Bangbang (Sep 24, 2007)

I'm really glad you started this thread... I like everyone else here have been really affected this last month... I just can't get my head around all these losses so many in one month its just terrible...
To everyone who has lost a bun this month... I just want you all to know how very sorry I am 
Its so wonderful to be able to share your life with your bunny with others and to have them share theirs with youâ¦ and when things go bad all we can do is come together and take care of one anotherâ¦
I was given this poem when my dog died a couple of years ago and it broke my heart to read it as it was exactly how I felt(even though Iâm not religious)â¦ but I think its really beautifulâ¦ just wanted to share it with anyone else who it may helpâ¦
Your all wonderful
love from Lara and Bangbang

Only Wanted You
They say memories are golden well maybe that is true,
I never wanted memories, I only wanted you.

A million times I needed you, a million times I cried.
If love alone could have saved you you never would have died.

In life I loved you dearly, In death I love you still.
In my heart you hold a place no on could ever fill

If tears could build a stairway and heartache make a lane,
I'd walk the path to heaven and bring you back again.

Our family chain if broken, and nothing seems the same.
But as God calls us one by one, the chain will link again


----------

